# Don’t open Phoebe’s cookie - game-crashing glitch



## Insulaire (Aug 5, 2021)

As reported on the Pocket Camp Reddit, since the last update, opening Phoebe’s fortune cookie is causing players’ games to crash and not reopen unless they completely uninstall and reinstall. This is currently only available via certain gifts and the Furniture and Cookie plan and is not an active or reissued cookie, but you could encounter it from a gift or it may possibly already be in your inventory uneaten. A commenter in the thread said Nintendo tech support was aware of the issue


----------



## Foreverfox (Aug 5, 2021)

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## King koopa (Aug 5, 2021)

Ah ok. I haven't gotten the cookie but since Nintendo is aware, they'll probably patch it in the next update


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm glad it's not a cookie I like! Hopefully I don't encounter it in a gift. Does anyone know what gifts contain her cookie?


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 5, 2021)

tiffanistarr said:


> I'm glad it's not a cookie I like! Hopefully I don't encounter it in a gift. Does anyone know what gifts contain her cookie?


Cookie-Jar Gift
Fiery Gift+
Lucky Tangerine Gift
Lucky Tangerine Gift+


----------



## tiffanistarr (Aug 5, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> Cookie-Jar Gift
> Fiery Gift+
> Lucky Tangerine Gift
> Lucky Tangerine Gift+


Thank you! I will be sure to stop sending those ASAP and fingers crossed nobody gets one!


----------



## b100ming (Aug 5, 2021)

Thank you! I’m getting PC soon and this is extremely helpful.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Aug 13, 2021)

I can't believe the phoenix forces (forced?) players to reincarnate their game


----------



## King koopa (Aug 13, 2021)

Does anyone know if this was fixed yet? I think we're was an update recently


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 13, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> Does anyone know if this was fixed yet? I think we're was an update recently


I haven’t seen or heard anything, but I imagine so. Can’t confirm though


----------



## King koopa (Aug 13, 2021)

Insulaire said:


> I haven’t seen or heard anything, but I imagine so. Can’t confirm though


Ah ok, I was just asking as a friend said they got one and the game didn't crash at all so either it was patched or my friend just got lucky


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 16, 2021)

A member on the subreddit said they got a Phoebe cookie fine recently as well, so sounds like it may indeed be fixed, and right in time since it looks like next month will be harmonious themed!


----------



## Insulaire (Aug 18, 2021)

Allegedly confirmed by Nintendo Support to be resolved and all Phoebe cookies and gifts containing such are good to use!


----------



## BluebearL (Sep 1, 2021)

Thank you so much for this info! Only just started playing again so very useful lol


----------



## your local goomy (Sep 1, 2021)

I'm really curious as to what caused this! Unfortunately I'm notoriously awful at coding to the point where I had to drop my college course to avoid failing, but I think it would be very interesting to see how Phoebe's cookie in particular went wrong.


----------

